# Jumping mules!!!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have no experience with jumping mules, but I have heard it said that mules are tremendous jumpers and have been known to jump out of their stalls, from a dead standstill!


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

go for it!


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

They have a whole series of shows for Dressage Mules so they can definetly do English


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Mules can do everything a horse can do, plus more. The same mule that jumps may also drive, do Western events, be a family's quiet babysitter, etc. They are the most versatile equines on earth. There's nothing they _can't_ do!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> There's nothing they _can't_ do!


There are plenty of things mules can't do. Not every horse is suited to every discipline, and that holds true for mules as well.

I adore mules. At some point I'd love to have a riding mule. Preferably a spotted one, although color is always the last thing I look for when I'm selecting for suitability.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^

I didn't say every mule can do everything. It was a general statement. :wink:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

From what I understand Mules are fantastic jumpers. You should check out mule jumping on youtube. They have these competitions (called **** jumping I think?) where they will jump four foot jumps from a stand still!


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

I would love to have a mule one day it is one of my life long equine ambitions.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have ridden/helped train a draft mule but my main experience with them is as driving teams. They do make wonderful mounts and are very sensible but I personally prefer horses. For some reason, I just can't understand how a mule thinks. And yes, they can jump, very well, very high, and from the most unusual positions LOL.


----------



## AdrienneS (Aug 13, 2010)

I heard they are hard to train is that true? I heard they are very independent and will be very pushy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It isn't so much that they are hard to train, they just require different training than horse's do and they can be challenging because they are so smart. Most expert horseman would have no idea how to even start training a mule.


----------



## appywalker (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree with brighteyes
I love mules they are quite different from horses very loyal and seem to stay very on task whatever it may be.
I can say that it is true mules do jump very high from a complete standstill have seen it many times HAHAHA!! and even in competition I seem to remember them almost stopping at the jump just before going over.( not a jumper myself)
They are very intelligent and the ones I've had have a hard time understanding why we need to do the same thing over and over again its like yeah I got that already can we move on already???
And I have seen mules do everything a horse can do and why wouldn't they???
they are half horse which stands to reason they should be able to do whatever a Donkey can do too!! Good and bad....Hybrid vigor to be sure.
But I have yet to see a mule do arithmetic and I have heard some horses could do it!!!
check out *beautiful Jim Key *worlds most intelligent horse......great story.
kinda off topic but still...*really great* story does that help???


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Mules can do everything a horse can do, plus more.


I hear that! I used to break and train mules at a mule breeding farm that was just down the road from me. The two whom owned the place had only sons, so they loved that I was there everyday. They called me their "addoptive daughter"

Anyways, I Evented one of their mules, named Arnold Swartenegger *sp* He wa a big 17hh black and white paint. His Mother was a Percheron named Fanny, and his father was a Mammoth Jack, named Cracker Jack.

They are phenominal animals, and I loved every minute of it! I do plan on getting another mule!

~~~

To the OP - you need to look up Meredith Hodges - she is an exceptiona mule person and a fabulous spokes person for them.

She Events her mules, Fox Hunts her mules, competes in the dressage world, the hunter/jumper world and does fantastic in the neck of her woods.

This is Arnold. This shot is where I was teaching him to drive, before I started riding him. He was a quick learner! Very quiet and calm.










This one is Molly. Her show name was Good Golly Miss Molly. I did alot of flat shows with her and we did well. This showmanship class, we placed 2nd out of everyone.



















I <3 mules! Anything a horse can do, a mule can do better 

They say - once you go with a mule, you wont go back to a horse


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i use to think mules were ugly but daaang I changed my mind after seeing them at my vet's house..their license plates say mulepower..but abberviated 

I would like a mule some day...I think they are cute and I love their bray/nay thing going on..they sound confused. I don't think i could ever train one.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

The more posts I get on here the more I get excited for a mule! I'm a bit scared to train one though... The mule's brain seems to be quite different from a horse  I'll definitely look up Meredith Hodges, and try to do as much research as I can before I get one...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought I read some where that mules are not allowed at recognized Events, is that true?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

They are very intelligent petite - very. You have to go about working with them differently. A horse will be "ok" and a mule is "why, where, what purpose does this serve, and I'll think about it and have my people call your people"

You have to take a different approach - but I guarantee you Meredith will be a HUGE help! She was for me! What I learnt from her, is that you have to approach a mule, like you do a man - let them think it was their idea.

Here are more pictures of Jumping Mules:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I thought I read some where that mules are not allowed at recognized Events, is that true?


Sorry, didn't see your post. We must of posted at the same time.

I am not sure of the rules herein the U.S so you have to ensure that you call the secretary to find out if you can enter.

I had issues back in B.C with some recognized shows. When I sent my entries in, I remember getting them back with a letter stating that I cannot compete with my Mule because they smell differently and will scare the other competators horses.

So I called the Secretaries and asked if they were serious and they said that they stand by their decisions - so I called them pig headed and called the President of the B.C Horse Council and told him what was going on.

He laughed and said that they obviously do not know the rules of HCBC and sent me high lighted parts of the rules in the book. He also said that they should head over to the Coast *Vancouver area* and see how many Mules compete in the same ring as horses. He also said that if any Horse Show states that they follow HCBC's rules, they must allow mules to compete along side horses.

So I, took the fax's that he sent me, and faxed them to the Secretaries - still did no good. So I called the President again, and told him - he proceeded to call the Secretaries himself and before I knew it, they called me back appologizing and said that they'd be happy to see me there with my Mule.

We entered and did very well.

I don't know what the rules are now - they could of changed since then, and I haven't been to B.C in over 5 years since I moved here to Michigan.

I do not know the rules here though - but I do know that I can enter a mule in any TEAM sanctioned HT, who do follow USEA rules. I do not know about Hunter/Jumper shows.

I do know that they can compete in the dressage shows here, Glass-Ed, but again, they follow USEA rules. I have seen a few mules at dressage comps over the years.

Edit: I just asked a friend on FB who lives in Vancouver , and she said YES Mules can compete in sanctioned shows there. But that's the HCBC rules. Not U.S.A.


----------

